# 3/20/19 W.B. DAM.



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Worked all day today. And as usual did my share of thinking about fishing and what I would do if I was fishing at that given time lol. Anyway...hit up the westbranch dam tonight around 6:35 pm. Lake was glass and water has about 30% visibility. Started out with baby bass scatter rap #5 for 10 minutes. Switched over to a hard bait with rattle...and fish it hard and fast with extreme pulls...trying to wake up whatever was around. After abit I put on a go to rapala shadow rap 09. Good lure when fished right...twitch it and pause...repeat. 3rd cast BAM a solid pull and a pause like a BIG cat...slowly her head came up out of the water 10 feet in front of me...weird like I made eye contact with it lol...I said let's go baby! Hard run to my left...and it almost beached itself on the rocks...soon after...it was in the net and time for pictures lol. A little on the small side but good muskie non the less. 32" around 10 lbs or so...anyway we talked a minute and on it's way it swam off...shortly after darkness came and wind picked up nicely. Snapped on a search bait 360...and lost a small fish...probably a small Male eye...

...just want to say if you fish W.B. dam or anywhere where that muskie roam...at the very least have a large net. I don't keep muskies but liken my picture with them and having a net and a plan for a quick picture and release is crucial. I have my phone set up for voice activation...like yell at it and say VIDEO...when all is done just go back and pull pictures from it...

...saw a few surface breaks halfway to the pump house right at 7:50 pm tonight.

Tight lines and good times OGF.

Don.

...its wasn't a St. Patrick's day muskie but a muskie non the less lol.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Good report Don, your first ski of the year , and more to come.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the like snag...soon and hopefully I will have an amazing adventure with a muskie/flathead from the float tube LOL! 

Stay twisted. 

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...kinda cool when watching video of tonight's muskie catch. Hear some geese/loons in the background...then a slight calm and a splash ... westbranch/dam...made my day OGF.

Don.


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats on the great fish makes me want to get out there


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

What took you so long this year?!!? LOL GREAT CATCH and RELEASE. I really enjoy your posts.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for turning up the heat on our thawing fish brains!!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

joekacz said:


> What took you so long this year?!!? LOL GREAT CATCH and RELEASE. I really enjoy your posts.


That's funny! Time...haven't really had the time to go. When I had the time I used it up over at Milton spillway. 

The dam is always an adventure this time of year. Good luck out there and tight lines.

Don.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Thanks for the like snag...soon and hopefully I will have an amazing adventure with a muskie/flathead from the float tube LOL!
> 
> Stay twisted.
> 
> Don.


From the float tube? You better hold on is all I got to say! I hooked into a 5 or 6 pound channel cat last year at Berlin in my float tube and that thing drug me around all over that bay! lol The guys fishing on the shore, I could hear them laughing at me! haha. It was fun for sure!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job twisted! I am eagerly waiting on your 50" musky post
That's pretty neat how you have your phone set up. That would definitely come in handy when your hands are covered in fish slime.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats! I wanted to be out there last night, but had other obligations!


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

Any suggestions on where to find some fish this evening? I am supposed to be going fishing tonight with my buddy Tyler Miller But I don’t know where the best opportunity would be. I would love to find a couple eyes but I would be happy with about any fish that would happen to grab my hook. Does anyone know what temp mogadore has to reach to turn on the slabs? I have a ton of fun crappie fishing that lake in the spring. But I have my sights set on a more toothy predator. Walleye make me smile!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Usual great post, Don! Hey, you look like "ezbite's" long lost twin brother in that first photo! You guys should "hook up" on a wading trip for Mosquito gators(Northerns)! PM him, sure you guys would really hit it off! Two "toothy creature legends"(Him, northerns st Skeeter-You, WB musky!)-would make for an "epic" video!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

For 32", that's a nice, deep bodied fish! WTG on the release. That thing has the potential to be one king hell of a muskie some day.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

buckeyebowman said:


> For 32", that's a nice, deep bodied fish! WTG on the release. That thing has the potential to be one king hell of a muskie some day.


Alot of my early muskies that I've caught over the years have been deep bodied. They are definitely eating well under the ice and during ice out. 

Don


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lewzer said:


> Great job twisted! I am eagerly waiting on your 50" musky post
> That's pretty neat how you have your phone set up. That would definitely come in handy when your hands are covered in fish slime.


Every year I run into at least 1 beast mode muskie. Shoot...already had a dream about one not long ago LOL.

...yesterday's muskie seemed to be extra slimy as it just kept dripping like I've never seen before...so yes having that feature with the phone to voice activate is very helpful.

Don.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Great fish twisted..maybe I'll see you out there this weekend... although I tend to run s bit later than you...still if you see my daughter and myself come say hi! We are generally in the sane spot every year..lol and so it begins.

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

What a ham! ............and I'm not talking about the musky.--Tim


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Worked all day today. And as usual did my share of thinking about fishing and what I would do if I was fishing at that given time lol. Anyway...hit up the westbranch dam tonight around 6:35 pm. Lake was glass and water has about 30% visibility. Started out with baby bass scatter rap #5 for 10 minutes. Switched over to a hard bait with rattle...and fish it hard and fast with extreme pulls...trying to wake up whatever was around. After abit I put on a go to rapala shadow rap 09. Good lure when fished right...twitch it and pause...repeat. 3rd cast BAM a solid pull and a pause like a BIG cat...slowly her head came up out of the water 10 feet in front of me...weird like I made eye contact with it lol...I said let's go baby! Hard run to my left...and it almost beached itself on the rocks...soon after...it was in the net and time for pictures lol. A little on the small side but good muskie non the less. 32" around 10 lbs or so...anyway we talked a minute and on it's way it swam off...shortly after darkness came and wind picked up nicely. Snapped on a search bait 360...and lost a small fish...probably a small Male eye...
> 
> ...just want to say if you fish W.B. dam or anywhere where that muskie roam...at the very least have a large net. I don't keep muskies but liken my picture with them and having a net and a plan for a quick picture and release is crucial. I have my phone set up for voice activation...like yell at it and say VIDEO...when all is done just go back and pull pictures from it...
> 
> ...


I am thinking about going out to WB today I just straight need to get something on a hook lol and I have never known anyone who was not happy to pull a mouthful of teeth out of the water lol I would definitely prefer some walleye but I will take what I can get at this time of year. I will report any news I have good, bad, or the other..
Good luck and have fun everyone 
-Kyle


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

... I to will be out later this afternoon as well as sunday. Should have alot of sunny skies here this weekend...so go deep for the eyes. Good luck and tight lines.

Enjoy the time out there.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm heading out now to da dam...a little too nice out to fish but given it a shot lol.

Don.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll be there tomorrow evening...warm em up for me

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

westbranchbob said:


> I'll be there tomorrow evening...warm em up for me
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


There is a little story to be told...

...tight lines and good times!

Don.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya...I've heard the story from snag...just because you two think it's too early doesn't mean I can't find em....wink wink..lol...see you fellas tonight..by the way twisted how late did you stay? When I used to work third shift I wouldn't go out untill 11 or 12 and stay until 2 or 3....had some really good late night bites.

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Nice fish and great report, I used a Shadow Rap in Fort Myers Beach canal few days ago, caught 28 inch Snook, hope to catch many more with that Rap.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Went up to the dam last night with W B Bob and didn’t get a sniff, a strong west wind onto the rocks stirred up the water with floating weeds, temps dropped with a light mist coming down, stayed still after 9 and left, temps at the 40 degree mark, need some warmer temps .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya that was s tough nite snag...did see a smallish maybe 30 inch ski floating past us belly up...shame but it happens I guess...from what I hear from a few friends of mine la don't was fire last night....and Skeeter seems like it's heating up...those shallow lakes always fire off a bit earlier than the deeper ones... maybe we'll head elsewhere this week..from what I saw with water temp we are more than a week away.

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Word around work is a 50" was caught a couple days ago out at the branch?

Don.


----------



## floridafishingfool (Jul 17, 2015)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> I'm heading out now to da dam...a little too nice out to fish but given it a shot lol.
> 
> Don.


this was one i caught on the dam about 6 years ago. didnt have anything with me that night to weigh or measure it. there sure are alot of them around those rocks.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Went up to the dam with WB bob for the evening, had a good crowd where I usually start, we went down further and before dark I hooked into a muskie bent up a few hooks , released for another day, then after dark I got a 21 inch eye a male. Lake flat and foggy. No rollers near us. A slow night.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Slow for me, too. Only saw one eye caught.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah the characters down from us were shining there lights all over the place, which doesn’t help in the clear water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Agreed..never done that well when surrounded by constant light.. should gave moved down into a less populated area...oh well.. if the spawn doesn't work out I always have my spring wading spots...those fish are way more aggressive anyway...and I don't deal with a crowd... three to four more weeks snag and it'll be a whole different ball game.

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

4-2-19 had an epic night. 3 musky between us. My son got his first ever . 4th cast of the day. Saw one other one caught. 29 inch /31 inch/ 43 inch.














View attachment 299685


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Yessss ..good job...glad someone else is tangling with those toothy critters... maybe they'll stay away from me now! Lol I know some like to catch em...but I'd rather avoid them if possible...either way nice fish...this warm weather will certainly fire them up!

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Nice catch! Congrats! 



Walleyeguy46 said:


> 4-2-19 had an epic night. 3 musky between us. My son got his first ever . 4th cast of the day. Saw one other one caught. 29 inch /31 inch/ 43 inch.
> View attachment 299683
> View attachment 299683
> View attachment 299685
> View attachment 299687


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Very nice! Crazy how easy they are this time of year out there. I do agree that they get in the way of walleye fishing lol. I'm out there sometime after da job today.

Don.


----------



## Zevenbergenarie (Mar 17, 2016)

Went out with my dad yesterday evening in the boat ended up with 5 muskies and lost 3.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Ill Probaly see ya tonight Don, mayb have another good night, I’m bringing the lucky rock. Some nice muskies you guys got, congrats to your son..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

You guys are gonna mess around and make me take a vacation day tomorrow .. good luck snag...I'll probably have to hold off until Friday.

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Well just back from the dam, whitecaps hitting the shore when I started but layed down after dark. Managed one nice one before dark but nothing after. Had a real surprise after 9 pm, the game warden was walking the rocks checking licenses. I haven’t been checked in over 20 years anywhere, but it was good I’m glad there out.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Lots of muskie action tonight but everything shut down before dark. I hooked into a nice one but it got away trying to net. Thanks again for your help twisted.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes it was on fire there for a quick minute. Dude so sorry about the <net> job. That's all I can say man. 

Tight lines.

Don.


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

My buddy and I fished the dam last night and we each caught a nice musky ge also caught a small walleye


----------

